# t-shirt production



## lowhova (Feb 14, 2012)

Hello
I need help finding a company in Los Angeles to produce t-shirts from start to finish. (labeling and packaging)


----------



## lenovo (Mar 20, 2013)

```
http://www.yellowpages.com/los-angeles-ca/t-shirts-wholesale-manufacturers
```
Found this page. Maybe you can find there.


----------

